
AWS Inter-Region Latency Monitor - Terretta
https://www.cloudping.co
======
joemag
The thing that’s always fun to see on such graphs is comparison to theoretical
latency based on the speed of light in fiber. Gives a sense of how circuitous
a particular route is.

